# 7 Big Themes For Vaping In 2022



## Hooked (17/12/21)

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2021/12/vaping-themes-2022.html

_[It's a long article and I'm posting just the main points]

1. There will be (more!) regulatory challenges ahead
2. Synthetic nicotine will be used to circumvent regulations
3. The black market will explode 
4. Big tobacco could gain control of the alternative nicotine market in the US
*5. Disposables are going to be a problem
6. The tide is turning (in some places)
7. Vaping will be unstoppable (but it may take a while!)


*

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## vicTor (18/12/21)

and plenty more JHB VAPE MEETS !

...stay tuned

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------

